# حصرياً تعلم السوليدوورك عن طريق فيديو لتصميم سيارة Audi TT من الـ A إلى الـ Z



## HMS (21 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بما اني ما اعرف اسوي مقدمات :4: .. راح ابدأ في الموضوع على طووول .. 

هذه سلسلة فيديوهات مكونة من 26 فيديو توضح بالتفصيل كيفية رسم سيارة Audi TT المعروفة عن طريق برنامج السوليدوورك .. وذلك عن طريق تصوير الشاشة بالفيديو والعمل على السوليدوورك .. :78:

طبعاً الشيء المميز في الفيديوهات انها ماشيه خطوة خطوة يعني حتى الجديد على السوليدوورك يستطيع المشاركة وإعادة تصميم هذه السيارة .. :20:

ولكي تكون الصورة واضحة لكم قبل تحميل الملف .. سأضع لكم صورة من اول فيديو وصورة من آخر الفيديو وما بينهما .. حتى يتسنى لكم تحدد مدى ما سيضيفه الفيديو لكم من معلومات ..

هذه الصورة مأخوذة من الفيديو الأول، ويتضح لنا بأن العمل في بدايته ولا يوجد سوى المحاور ..







وهنا الصورة مأخوذة من الفيديو الأخير ..











وهنا بعض الصور في منتصف العمل ..






















مجموع حجم الملفات هي 1.29 GB .. ولذلك هي على رابط تورنت ..

ملف التورنت في المرفقات ..

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ..


----------



## أحمد رأفت (22 يوليو 2011)

you Prince 
Thanks for you


----------



## HMS (22 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome ..

and don't forget me in your kind prays ..


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## yazine (23 يوليو 2011)

جزيل الشكرا لك أخي hms في انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكرك جداً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أمين بكري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## فتويك (16 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ahmed.atef09 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تحميل الملف تسلم ايديك
بس انا معرفتش انت قدرت تجيب رسمات اسقاطات السيارة منين


----------



## ammar-kh (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed.atef09 قال:


> تم تحميل الملف تسلم ايديك
> بس انا معرفتش انت قدرت تجيب رسمات اسقاطات السيارة منين



ابحث في جوجل عن audi blueprint بالاضافة لموديل السيارة


----------



## tarek495 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ibnasekba (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس مهران (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بالمناسبة تم ولله الحمد عمل دورة في شرح هذه الفيديوهات وتم عمل فيديوهات مكملة للأجزاء التي لم تغطيها الفيديوهات وفور الانتهاء من الدورة سيتم نشر هذه الروابط لأن موقع الدورة مفتوح حالياً فقط لأعضاء الدورة.


----------



## senuors (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل


----------

